# New Tiel is home now!!!!



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

Our newest member is now home with us
No names as of yet 
8 weeks old 
this one seems to be a bit of brown coloring compared to the other tiels that were at the breeders


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

That is beacause this baby looks like a cinnamon to me =] And very beautiful at that.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cute baby


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

awwwwwwww what a cutie


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Cutie baby!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Cinnamon!!! One of my favorite spices! How 'bout Spicey as a name? Do you know if it's a boy of girl yet?


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

we do not know male or female and arent too concerned it'll be loved the same no matter what sex it is

as for a name we let our daughter pick it
the name will be max (boy)---maxeen (girl)


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's cool. Good names too!


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

So cute... i hope he/she fits in well with the others.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She's really pretty!!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yep i'd say she was a cinnamon, you chose very well she's adorable
Mikey


----------

